# Hunting a pasture



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Here's the deal. We have permission on a pasture that is holding about 120 geese. The only problem is there is one bull in the pasture. Will the bull be a problem or will he just stand his ground and not bother us unless we threaten him? Hopefully we can get him moved but we'll see.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

A buddy and i hunted a pasture early season last year and pretty much left us alone....no big deal he will leave with all of the others....sucks having to shue them away when wonder towards the LZ sometimes....other then that we had fun try to grass our blinds to match 1/2 of grass...covered every inch....but it was worth it


----------



## BANDCOLLECTOR (Oct 13, 2006)

we hunted a pasture on time, 7 of us!! got our limit in 30 min!!

it was sweet!! the cows didn't bother us at all they were all looking at us in the morning but there was never a problem with them!!

to dec out your blind you should find some tall grass at your house and weed whip it down, put in big bags, and deck them out with that thats what we did and it worked great!!


----------



## 123kidd (Aug 8, 2007)

My experience has been good with pastures, but the livestock would walk over and look at the decoys. Sometimes knocking them over with their nose.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

So the Bull will just hang with the other cows?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

sodakhunter13 said:


> So the Bull will just hang with the other cows?


NO not always! If you don't know the cows... you need to find the landowner and ask... many bulls have different personalities, some are nice and calm, others not so much 

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was visiting next to the fence with one farmer who's land I hunt on. He has ten bulls in an 80 acre pasture. Nine of those bulls don't pay any attention to you. The other came over next to the fence and pawed the ground throwing dirt in the air. The farmer says we better move. He has come through the fence before and chased me on top of my pickup. No time to get in the door. He says he will have to get rid of him because if he sees you walking across CRP ½ mile away he starts to bellow and go bonkers. The farmer doesn't want anyone to get hurt. Ryan is exactly right. Like people they have different personalities.
This bull was an angus which normally are not that bad. Dairy strain are more often of a surly personality. Kind of like :gag:


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

A bull can be unpredictable, and the dairy bulls seem to be meaner.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Luck. Thats all I can say


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

Like said above the farmer will know his bulls....he wouldnt have given you permission if he thought the bull would attack you/.....

only way to find out is to go out there and walk around........ when the geese arent there of course.... and see what he does....and you can always express your concerns to the farmer and see what he says.....based on my experiences you will be fine......as stated above you will know right away if he is aggressive


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I wouldn't want to chance it personally. It could cost you dearly if you had to shoot the bull to protect yourself, which could happen anytime. Bulls, (Or other cattle), are unpredictable, even if the farmer says they are mild tempered. If you try this, be really careful, and have some sort of a safety plan in mind. Could you try running traffic near the edge of this pasture possibly? As always with hunting, safety first!


----------

